# Modeling Early Amtrak Use Any E8s or PA1s?



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I am starting to model early Amtrak using the smooth side cars Amtrak probably got from other railroads, but the cars are in Amtrak phase I trim, Kato 6-car and 4-car sets. I have an Amtrak E8, but I was wondering if in those early days Amtrak might have run locos in donor railroad paint schemes. I have several E8 and PA1 locos of various railroads, and did locos in donor railroad trim, like SLSF, Santa Fe, L&N, etc actually pull Amtrak trains?

Of course, you can always do fantasy stuff, model railroading is kind of a fantasy.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, that cristalizes it. I could model West Florida, Pensacola to Tallahassee. Pull it with L&N E8. Thanks.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The very early years of Amtrak were often called the "Rainbow Era" because, not just locomotives, but also passenger cars still had their original livery.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

So I could add an Atlantic Coast Line (ACL) purple E6 and some Santa Fe cars as the legacy cars. Or use the blue and yellow L&N E8 with some UP cars. I have all that stuff. I lived in Pensacola for thirty years and know the area. I can visualize a line going from downtown Pensacola where the old L&N terminal is, now an Amtrak stop, goes around the city, by Pensacola Bay and out towards Tallahassee. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

While it's possible, to the best of my knowledge Amtrak did not have any PA1's as you mentioned in your OP, so that is probably the only limitation on those early years but you never know, they could have leased one.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Gramps said:


> While it's possible, to the best of my knowledge Amtrak did not have any PA1's as you mentioned in your OP, so that is probably the only limitation on those early years but you never know, they could have leased one.


You are probably right. I have several Kato and Life-Like E models and F models in various liveries to use. Bright colors, too, Red SLSF, Purple ACL, Blue and Yellow L&N, and the usual UP, Amtrak Phase I, Santa Fe, Wabash, Boston & Maine and Pennsylvania. CN too.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Although CN locomotives were used on VIA in Canada in the early days of VIA….never on Amtrak….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

FYI the first E unit in Amtrak paint was black with the broken arrow completely around the front of the loco. One of the manufacturers produced this model for the 50th anniversary of Amtrak last year if you're interested in obtaining it, there may be some available.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That would be Rapido….but I think they may be all sold out now….


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I couldsn't find any of these, but I will look from time to time and one will show up eventually.


----------

